
The Boss Who Laid Himself Off - aj
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/hbr/hbreditors/2009/07/the_boss_who_laid_himself_off.html?cm_mmc=npv-_-WEEKLY_HOTLIST-_-JUL_2009-_-HOTLIST0720
======
ErrantX
> My brother-in-law "Bob" (not his real name, because I promised not to
> identify him)

That sentence seems counter-intuitive. It's hardly difficult to track such a
firm relation.....

